# Heart-Warming Story



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Friend linked me to this today, thought I'd share.  Don't know if it's old news or not, sorry.

Incredible rescue of elderly couple by heroic wolf dog DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family Keywords: heroic dog, wolf-dog


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow!!! That is a fabulous story! Thanks for sharing it, made my day.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Story.Thanks for sharing.


----------

